# And so it continues . . .



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

All I needed is 2 or 3 more days of dry weather to be able to get some logs. But this is what I have been dealing with almost wihtout fail . . . 



 

I would like tobelieve it will all miss us but it hasn't been working out that way. Just a 2 hour hard rain over the patch will put me back another 3 days at least as wet as it is, and I would be able to get anymore rain after that in order to reboot the drying clock. 

@pvwoodcrafts you better start doing a non-rain dance or something the logging gods have turned their backs on me.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert (May 13, 2016)

Look on the bright side - at least it'll be harder to catch the field on fire with the next vehicle.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

@Tclem would you call this guy a clown and use JACK! somehow against him for me? I don't have much self-confidence right now and need to lean on a southern brother for a bit......

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2016)

That is really lousy weather! Really destroys motivation.  Why can't it be 75-80 and clear ALL the time! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (May 13, 2016)

last clear day we had here was Apr 18 th rained every day since


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

That's even worse than here.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

Wow- our spring has been mild -dry and warm. I know what you mean though- when we have a very wet one- it is depressing........


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @Tclem would you call this guy a clown and use JACK! somehow against him for me? I don't have much self-confidence right now and need to lean on a southern brother for a bit......


Wish I could help but I'm sick of the rain over here lol


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Wish I could help but I'm sick of the rain over here lol


No i mean he is teasing me about burning down the harden van. Never mind i will just grin and bear it. You have to take henrys verbal abuse i guess i can lol.


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No i mean he is teasing me about burning down the harden van. Never mind i will just grin and bear it. You have to take henrys verbal abuse i guess i can lol.


Oh yeah. How that that clown of a jack to tease you because you are to goofy not to drive into a field and not burn it down. I mean you shouldn't be tease. All goofy Texans do dumb things like that. Shame on you Ken. That is perfectly normal for Kevin

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 13, 2016)

It has wetter than normal here as well rain and wind and calling for a low of 30 tonight. I have logs setting next to the mill and only have a couple , maybe 4 to 5 hours of prep work to get the ramps and winch rigged up so I can do a one man operation without having to borrow a skid loader etc. to make it all happen . Now to find the time when I actually feel like working outside, but my work week starts again in the morning and the list of those I am supposed to help in my free time just seems to get longer. There will be sawdust and soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2016)

"Can't rain all the time", nice line from the Crow. Sadly, with just over 3 weeks of rain / continuous mist and three days clear weather, we only had 3 inches of rain and are listed in a drought based on water table levels. Kevin, burning off that patch was likely the best thing you have done for it in years, too bad the old beater fell casualty to the affair.


----------



## justallan (May 13, 2016)

I think everyone is getting it. As glad as I am about the moisture and easy days that it brings, there is a downside. We still have about 2,ooo calves to brand and we're generally done by about the first of June. It got put off again today because it was just to wet, but we're going to give it a go tomorrow.
On the bright side, we've had years that we were already fighting fires, so I like rain!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## gvwp (May 14, 2016)

I feel your pain Kevin. Non stop rain here as well and now its COLD. Into the 30's tonight! I have the wood burner lit in the middle of May! Getting in the woods is out of the question right now here in central Indiana but less than 200 miles away in Tennessee they are in a moderate dry condition.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

Dave, it's good to hear from a brother that truly does understand my pain. I don't use the term " brother" very often because I think it is overused. But we truly are logging brothers.

I'm going to change the subject and challenge you to do something. Make a project with wood you harvested and processed personally and then start a thread about it. Not something you made in the past but something you will make this year. I will do the same.

There aren't many members here who log their own trees and then mill the logs themselves and then process the wood to a final woodworking end, and I rarely do so myself anymore. But I need some motivation. Are you game? 

I know we have a few others that can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 14, 2016)

I feel your pain brother wet for 2 months logs cut and laying back there . cant drag them up ---cant get the mill in the back yard . this frickin sucks yards a swamp

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 14, 2016)

@Kevin 
That sounds like a great plan to get me motivated to do something.
I accept the challenge . Not real sure which Dave you mean since I do not really log (my wife wants to keep the few trees we have left in our yard) . I am sure it was for the "other" Dave but I would like tO join in if that is okay.
Dave


----------



## David Hill (May 21, 2016)

@Kevin --- Feel y'alls pain about the rainy weather, nasty here too. 
Almost everything I turn is from wood I process--no brag. I can play, have some nice things in the queue already.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gvwp (May 25, 2016)

Its been dry almost a week here in Indiana (west central). Can't believe it but the farmers sure are loving it. We actually got into the woods for the first time. Still too wet in a lot of places though. Rain has gone north and south of us lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

gvwp said:


> Its been dry almost a week here in Indiana (west central). Can't believe it but the farmers sure are loving it. We actually got into the woods for the first time. Still too wet in a lot of places though. Rain has gone north and south of us lately.



Drop a few for me. We have more on the way.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Drop a few for me. We have more on the way.



I hope not too much. I'm going to Denton tomorrow to haul my Son's crap back home. Tony


----------



## HomeBody (May 27, 2016)

We're finally drying out here enough I can get across the creek to get wood. Chance of storms all weekend so it might not last. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2016)

@Kevin want to know what the weather is like in Maui? Year round? Everyday? Hot sun, cool off shore breeze and rain upcountry. That's where we grow the good trees...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin want to know what the weather is like in Maui? Year round? Everyday? Hot sun, cool off shore breeze and rain upcountry. That's where we grow the good trees...



Meanie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Dave, it's good to hear from a brother that truly does understand my pain. I don't use the term " brother" very often because I think it is overused. But we truly are logging brothers.
> 
> I'm going to change the subject and challenge you to do something. Make a project with wood you harvested and processed personally and then start a thread about it. Not something you made in the past but something you will make this year. I will do the same.
> 
> ...



So I didn't make anything out of this log, but I'm the 3rd from the left. I think this was in 1990. Most of the wood is use comes from logs. Last weekend I went to lanai with a hand truck and brought back as much as they let me on the ferry. Does that count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------

